# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  VENTA DE PLANTONES DE MANDARINA CLEOPATRA

## zorrilla.ruben

BUEN DIA SRES.  
POR MEDIO DE AGROFORUM INFORMO QUE TENGO EN DISPONIBILIDAD 5000 PLANTAS DE MANDARINA "CLEOPATRA" USADO COMO PORTA INJERTO O PATRON. 
SE A REALIZADO LAS ACTIVIDADES DE PROPAGACION SIGUIENDO LAS NORMAS DE BUENAS PRACTICAS AGRICOLAS 
ALTURA DE PLANTA 1.2 M 
BOLSA DE 6 Kg 
ESTAMOS UBICADOS EN HUAURA
COSTO A TRATAR   
MI NUMERO DE CONTACTO ES RPC 989034385Temas similares: VIVERO EN OLMOS - VENTA DE PLANTONES FRUTALES INJERTOS VENTA DE PLANTONES DE EUCALIPTO VENTA PLANTONES: PALTO - GRANADO Venta de plantones de polylepis venta de plantones de Palto

----------

